

Apple kills the stolen iPhone market with ‘activation’ lock in iOS 7 - shin_lao
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/10/apple-iphone-activation-lock/

======
saddestcatever
There will always be a way to hack a phone's software. Though this is a nice
approach at deterring petty theft. Lets just hope it doesn't affect resell
value.

